# Bissanzeiger



## AKor74 (30. Juni 2004)

Moin, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bissanzeiger, der auf der Rutenspitze befestigt wird und zwar so, dass man auswerfen kann ohne ihn zu demontieren. Gerade beim Brandungsangeln sind die Ruten extrem lang und dunkel ist es zumeist auch noch. Es gab da mal Anzeiger, die waren ca. 3-4cm lang und mit einer LED versehen, innen war eine Quecksilberflüssigkeit und 2 lütte Batterien. Der Vorteil zu z.Bsp. bei eBay oder von Balzer erhältlichen ist, diese waren OHNE Piepton und nicht von der Schnur abhängig, die man einfädeln soll. (In 4,20m Höhe, soll ich ´ne Leiter mitnehmen #q ). Nein, diese reagierten auf die Neigung und zeigten Bisse ohne Piepen mit einer mittels Kopfschraube veränderbaren LED an, von Flackern über Blinken bis einfach nur an.

Wer kennt die Teile und weis ob die noch produziert werden und vorallem wo ich die beziehen kann.

Abbildung ähnlich http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42805&item=3685183095&rd=1


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

ich hol den einfach nochmal hoch.
hat einer von euch evt nen tip für nen bissanzeiger beim brandungsangeln.
ohne glocke und knicklicht.
irgend was mit led,hab sowas öfter schonmal gesehen.


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Nein leider nicht. 

Ich verwende als Bissanzeiger einen durchsichtigen Golfball mit einem Loch in der Mitte, wo genau ein Knicklicht reinpasst. Die Dinger gibt es wirklich so zu kaufen, kein Scherz.

Ich hab da auf der einen Seite ne Miniöse reingeschraubt und auf der anderen nen kleinen Bilderhaken. An der Miniöse ist nen Meter Maurerschnur befestigt, an deren Ende ich eine Schlaufe binde. Damit fixiere ich den Ball am Dreibein. 

Den Bilderhaken etwas anwinkeln und damit den Ball über dem ersten Rutenring in die Schur hängen. Den Ball nunmehr auf Höhe der Rolle der im Dreibein stehenden Rute ziehen. So kann man ggf. auch Fallbisse sehen.

Der große Vorteil bei der ganzen Sache, man muss nicht immer nach oben sehen und bekommt keine Genickstarre |supergri. Der Nachtteil, ab Windstärke 5+ ist der Ball nicht mehr nutzbar, weil er zu heftig hin und her pendelt.

Der Anblick, wenn man Nachts einen Biss bekommt, unbezahlbar #6.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hört sich super interessant an.
versteh es nur nicht ganz.
hast vielleicht noch irgend ein altes foto von nem brandungsansitz von dir?


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Nein, leider nicht .

Was genau verstehst du denn nicht? Vielleicht kann ich es dann ja anders versuchen, zu erklären


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

warte mal kurz,ich male mal ;-)


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

http://img119.*ih.us/img119/3548/unbenanntqi5.png


----------



## ... (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



celler schrieb:


> http://img119.*ih.us/img119/3548/unbenanntqi5.png



Was für ein Rutenmodell ist das? :q:m


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

das mit den unterschiedlichen rutenringen.
hast auch noch ne sinnVOLLE antwort?


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe so einen LED Bissazeiger.
Werde ich mitbringen kannst du dir anschauen.
Ich halte davon nicht wirklich viel. Ich habe eine Kunststoffhalterung für die Knickis
und das Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe so einen LED Bissazeiger.
> Werde ich mitbringen kannst du dir anschauen.
> Ich halte davon nicht wirklich viel. Ich habe eine Kunststoffhalterung für die Knickis
> und das Funktioniert wunderbar.



son ding von askari?
find ja die geschichte von sunny ganz interessant,verstehe es nur nicht richtig.
er hat sich mein bild wahrscheinlich angeschaut und liegt nun inner ecke und lacht sich kaputt


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

kann dir jetzt nicht sagen ob das Teil von Askari ist.
Auf jedenfall hat es ein rotes LED entweder mit  dauerleuchten oder Bissanzeiger funktion zweiteres ist völliger Müll. Es ist doch viel schöner auf die Rutenspitzen zu Achten und mit steifen Hals Nachhause zukommen. Das gehört zum Brandungsflair


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Das sieht schon sehr gut aus. 

Die Maurerschnur wird aber nicht am Spitzenring der Rute befestigt sondern am Dreibein. An meinem Dreibein sind vorteilhafterweise so Kunststoffschrauben wo ich die Schlaufe der Maurerschnur einhängen kann. In den Golfball habe ich einen Bilderhaken geschraubt. Dieser wird in die Schnur gehängt.

Wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, geht der Ball nach oben. Bei nem richtig guten Biss hebelt es den Ball von der Schnur. Bei nem Fallbiss geht der Ball nach unten. Auf jeden Fall muss die ganze Konstruktion so sein, dass der Ball aus der Angelschnur auszuhängen ist, damit die Rute beim Drillen frei ist. Platt ausgedrück, sieht das so aus, als ob du nen Rodpott vom Karpfenangeln senkrecht hinstellst. 

Wie gesagt, nachts sieht das sehr geil aus. Gerade weil der Golfball durch das Knicklicht voll ausgeleuchtet wird und noch größer wirkt. Ist auch sehr gut zu sehen, wenn man mal nen paar Schritte weiter weg ist (bspw. nen Blondchen mit den Kameraden trinken).


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

nicht am spitzen ring befestigen?
sondern am dreibein?
du meinst bestimmt den unteren ring,also nicht am unteren ring befestigen,sondern am dreibein?
aber wo hänge ich die schnur oben ein,kann sie ja nich auf die schnur legen?


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Das gleich Prinzip kannst du auch mit Ü-eiern machen..


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Du bist doch künstlerisch begabt (sehe ich an deiner Zeichnung |supergri).

Stell dir den Ball von vorne vor. Unten schraubst du die Öse rein, oben den Bilderhaken. An die Öse den Meter Maurerschnur binden und am Ende dieser Schnur ne Schlaufe knoten. Die Schlaufe über eine Schraube am Dreibein ziehen, den Bilderhaken über dem ersten Ring in die Angelschnur hängen.

Biss kommt, Ball wird nach oben gezogen (vorm Anschlagen aus der Angelschnur aushängen) oder hopst von der Schnur und hängt nun durch die Maurerschnur am Dreibein. So läufst du keine Gefahr, dass der Ball ins Wasser fällt und weg ist. Bei nem Fallbiss musst den Ball ebenfalls aus der Angelschnur aushängen.

Man kann an der Bewegung des Balls sogar erkennen, welche Fischart sich an deinem Köder zu schaffen macht. Wird der Ball sehr schnell nach oben gezogen oder fällt abrupt, ist es ein Dorsch. Hoppelt der Ball mehr oder weniger auf der Stelle oder wird nur minimal gezogen ist es ne Platte. 

Mal noch mal nen Bild. Jetzt ist es bestimmt richtig.


----------



## s_rathje (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

@ sunny: echt genialer bissanzeiger, hat was^^
ich bevorzuge aber mein knicklicht, welches ich in nen handelsüblichen gummi knicklichthalter stecke, der widerum mit nem kabelbinder an meiner rutenspitze befestigt ist.


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Yuppphh, danke. Bin auch super zufrieden damit. Vor allem hat sich das mit den Hallus auch erledigt |supergri. Wenn ich früher lange genug auf die Rutenspitze mit Knicklicht gestarrt |bigeyes habe, hat sich das Ding immer bewegt.


----------



## maki1980 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Also ich benutze diese.. damals in DK gekauft und seit dem nix anderes mehr:

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...transparent/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hmm,ich finde sunny idee einfach am besten.
genau das was er beschrieben hat kotzt mich an,die genickstarre und ausserdem unterscheidet sich deine angel von allen anderen,den dein bissanzeiger hängt nicht oben sondern direkt in augenhöe.
werd jetzt nochmal kurz malen ;-)


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/1028/unbenanntdy6.png


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Du wirst immer besser, nur noch eine Sache. Der Golfball wird nicht vor den Spitzenring, sondern über den Ring, der der Rolle am nächsten ist bzw. über den ersten Ring, der über dem Dreibein ist, gehängt. In deiner Zeichnung wäre das der dritte (von der Rolle beginnend zu zählen). 

Ist so pauschal nicht zu sagen, hängt von den Ringabständen deiner Rute ab.

Sodelle und nun ziehst du den eingehängte Ring bis auf Rollehöhe. Die Schnur ist dann schön auf Spannung und du siehst jeden Zupfer. Sollte der Ball nach dem Runterziehen gleich weiter durchsacken, hast du nicht genug Spannung der Schnur. Du musst dann einfach etwas Schnur einkurbeln und ziehst den Ball wieder auf Rollenhöhe herunter. Das machst du ggf. so oft, bis der Ball nicht mehr durchsackt und auf Höhe der Rolle stehen bleibt.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

warte,warte.
ick mach nochmal ;-)


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/9622/unbenanntvc8.png

aber jetzt ist es doch genauso wie mit dem knicklich an der rutenspitze


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

tu mir doch mal den einzige gefallen und zeichne schnell mit paint mal wie du es meinst.
wenn ich es sehe,denk ich wahrscheinlich,alter wie blöd kann ich nur sein.
tu mir bitte den gefallen und male einmal


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



sunny schrieb:


> (von der Rolle beginnend zu zählen).



Bei mir an der Rute ist die Rolle unten , also ziemlich genauso wie auf deiner Zeichnung |supergri. Von da aus geht das Zählen los.

Entweder wird der Ball über den ersten Ring (sofern dieser ggf. schon über dem Dreibein ist) oder wie bei deiner Zeichnung über den dritten Ring in die Schnur gehängt.

Ich soll malen? Wie geht dat denn?


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/5530/unbenannthc6.png


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Ich bin so was von stolz auf mich, dass ich das mit dem Erklären hinbekommen habe :q.

Genauso soll es sein. Den eingehängten Ball (wie in deiner Zeichnung beschrieben) bis zur Rolle runterziehen, fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

und dann ist der ball so schwer das er die starke brandung aushält und icht von allein hoch zieht?


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Jau das isser. Garnicht mal so leicht so'n Golfball. Schätze mal so zwischen 30 u. 40 Gramm.

Man hat auch ziemlich fix raus, ob sich Ball aufgurnd der Brandung bewegt oder ob es sich um einen Biss handelt.


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

na jut,also ist die maureschnur nur dafür da damit der ball nicht weg fliegt?


----------



## sunny (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



sunny schrieb:


> und hängt nun durch die Maurerschnur am Dreibein. So läufst du keine Gefahr, dass der Ball ins Wasser fällt und weg ist.



Ab und an musst du auch mal lesen bzw. verinnerlichen, was ich schreibe .


----------



## Plitenfischer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

moin,moin#h
@sunny,
sag mal bitte,wo ich die Bälle günstig kaufen kann,
ich würde das gerne mal probieren!!
Bin beim googeln nur auf so ein Golferforum gestoßen und die sagten da was von 46 € #d


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

jo,die info hätt ich auch gern


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Also nun hört es aber auf, ich kann euch doch nicht alles verraten #d|supergri. 



Ich habe meine Bälle in der Galeria Kaufhof in der Sportabteilung gekauft. Kostennote 5 oder 6,00 € das Stück.


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

dort gibt es durchsichtige golfbälle.???
ich werd samstag gleich mal gucken fahren ;-)


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

ich eis nicht ob ich gestern voll war.
hab mir eben dein erstes posting durchgelesen und siehe da es hat sofort klick gemacht.
sorry für die umstände.
also wenn ihr irgend wann in der brandung mal einen mit golfbällen angeln seht,dann bin ich das


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Kein Prob. Wenn man sich im Kopf erst mal festgerannt hat, ist es schwer aus diesen Fehlgedanken wieder rauszukommen.

Die Dinger sind einzeln im Kartoon verpackt. Das Bild auf dem Kartoon lässt schon erahnen, wie toll das nachts aussehen wird.

Ich hoffe nur für euch, dass sie die Bälle nicht aus dem Programm genommen haben. Ist ja schon nen paar Tage her, dass ich die gekauft habe.


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt. Dat http://www.sportspirit.de/product_info.php?language=de&products_id=6530 sind die Dinger.

Kaufen und basteln müsst ihr jetzt aber alleine |supergri.


----------



## celler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*



sunny schrieb:


> Kein Prob. Wenn man sich im Kopf erst mal festgerannt hat, ist es schwer aus diesen Fehlgedanken wieder rauszukommen.
> 
> Die Dinger sind einzeln im Kartoon verpackt. Das Bild auf dem Kartoon lässt schon erahnen, wie toll das nachts aussehen wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur für euch, dass sie die Bälle nicht aus dem Programm genommen haben. Ich ja schon nen paar Tage her, dass ich die gekauft habe.




wieso?
komm kurz nach sehnde,ist ja fast umme ecke .

danke nochmal für deine info und wie gesagt sorry für die umstände .


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

@sunny

mmh ich habe auch 3 Golfballbissanzeiger liegen, allerdings vom Aalangeln im NOK.

Kommst du mit denen iwrklich bei Wind klar? 
Ich hatte immer Probleme ohne Ende, weil sie bei der leichtesten Welle schon mit hoch und runter gingen, teilweise bis direkt unter die Rute.

...aber die Bisse sidn wirklich geil, bei Dorschen sieht man meistens nur noch einen "Lichtschweif" und dat Ding hängt am Knüppel#6


----------



## sunny (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Wie schon geschrieben, schätzungsweise ab Windstärke 5 sind die Dinger nicht zu gebrauchen. Da muss dann wieder die gute alte Methode, mit dem Knicklicht an der Spitze herhalten. 

Ansonsten hatte ich bisher noch keine Probs damit. Die Dinger schwanken vom Wind zwar relativ stark hin und her, werden aber durch die Wellen nicht nach oben gezogen. Vielleicht hatte ich bisher auch immer nur Glück, dass die Brandung nicht so in die Schnur geschlagen ist.

Ich hab die Bälle auf jeden Fall immer dabei und probier es aus.

Wenn einem die Bälle zu teuer sind, kann man auch diese gelben Kunststoffflaschen nehmen, wo Zitronenextrakt drinn ist. Entsprechend der Brandung mit Sand befüllen Knicklicht rein und gut ist.


----------

